# Newbie Worker



## gerryyy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello, I am going to australia in October. We are flying into sydney and staying for a week. Where do you think my next good spot would be to work and live for a few months. I am willing to do any work, fruit picking, bar work etc..I am open to anything, but would like to have my next destination in mind


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I presume you have the working holiday visa if you are not Australian or Kiwi?

As I am sure you know already it is illegal to work on a tourist visa.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're legal as Mike says, be a good time to try Atherton Tablelands in Cairns region and then work south, work picking up heading south as weather warms up, but also possibility of work in southern states, Spring into Summer and Autumn.
Have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch


----------



## heresken (Jun 2, 2009)

From my experience if you want to travel and are settling in a city look for jobs at bars, hostels, and cafes . It's pretty simple to get a job if you have even minimal experience. For example on the Gold Coast Melbas one of the bigger bars has an application and interview session every Wed.


----------

